# re these water parameters O.K. to add my fish?



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just setup a new tank and I am wondering if these water parameters are O.K. to add my fish.

PH: 8.0
ALK: 200
CHL: 0
Hardness: 150
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

I setup the tank on Monday and it has been running since then with a bunch of Amazon swords, 7 goldfish and the filter from the old tank. I feel like the Alkalinity and PH is kind of high. I am not sure what the water parameters are of my other tank since it is across town. I want to add the fish tomorrow (or even today if it is possible). What can I do to finish this tank up and when should I be good?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

UDdom274 said:


> I just setup a new tank and I am wondering if these water parameters are O.K. to add my fish.
> 
> PH: 8.0
> ALK: 200
> ...


it does not seem like your tank is cycled because you have 0 nitrates, but your plants could be the reason for that.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i would personally wait a bit to see if nitrates show up. plants can clean nitrates but seems odd that there is no trace of nitrates. i think you are going to have ammonia ,and nitrite spike soon. just a guess though .







trust me i know how hard it is to wait


----------



## UDdom274 (Nov 21, 2007)

sonicrx said:


> i would personally wait a bit to see if nitrates show up. plants can clean nitrates but seems odd that there is no trace of nitrates. i think you are going to have ammonia ,and nitrite spike soon. just a guess though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I was worried least about that and more concerned about the PH imbalance. The Nitrite and Nitrate levels weren't completely at 0. They were really low, but the 6-1 test strip doesn't get all too precise. Since I have 3 very large amazon swords and only 7 little goldfish, I figured it was the plants.

I took a reading from the current piranha tank this afternoon.

PH: 6.2
ALK: 40
CHL:0
Hardness: 150
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 80

Just like I thought, their current PH is much lower. Nitrates are getting out of control too. It is difficult to take care of a tank that is across town.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

The fish can adjust to the ph difference if you acclimate them slowly. I highly suggest a water change on the P tank asap 80 for nitrates is way to high, should be lower then 40 atleast. Try to do water changes a little more often for now just so they have a chance to make it to the new tank.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

UDdom274 said:


> i would personally wait a bit to see if nitrates show up. plants can clean nitrates but seems odd that there is no trace of nitrates. i think you are going to have ammonia ,and nitrite spike soon. just a guess though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I was worried least about that and more concerned about the PH imbalance. The Nitrite and Nitrate levels weren't completely at 0. They were really low, but the 6-1 test strip doesn't get all too precise. Since I have 3 very large amazon swords and only 7 little goldfish, I figured it was the plants.

I took a reading from the current piranha tank this afternoon.

PH: 6.2
ALK: 40
CHL:0
Hardness: 150
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 80

Just like I thought, their current PH is much lower. Nitrates are getting out of control too. It is difficult to take care of a tank that is across town.
[/quote]

fyi my p tank ph is 7.0 steady. as fas as all the nitrate tests they are very difficult to get a correct reading. mine looks like it is 80 all the time even after a gravel vac and 50% water change. i guess it all depends on how you hold it against the graph card. if you hold agianst it it is super dark if you just hold it in front of it it is lighter. i honeslty would wait a bit more . good luck with you new tank though. my 6 ps love thier new tank


----------

